# Ignored when you try to join a conversation



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't stand this, and it happens to me consistently. Basically some people are talking in class, so I say something to try to join in, and I get completely ignored. What makes it worse is *I have a loud enough voice that I know people can hear me, and I'm not trying to talk over somebody else*, but I'm somehow so socially invisible that it's like I never said anything in the first place. I really just don't understand it. So ****ing annoying and frustrating. I guess my timing is bad or something. This happens at least a few times a week, and getting blatently ignored just makes me feel like a ****ing idiot for even talking at all. And it's not like I'm intruding on other people's conversations either, it will happen when someone greets me, and then starts talking with other people, so then I think it's OK for me to start talking too. God damn it.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Ironic...


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

They sound like little pricks who just don't like other people in their "circle."

They aren't worth your effort, just ignore them like they do to you.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Happens to me constantly. Very unsubtle way of saying "I do not value you as a person."
Though, I do have a habit of not-shutting-the-hell-up.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

wildinthestreets said:


> Happens to me constantly. Very unsubtle way of saying "I do not value you as a person."
> Though, I do have a habit of not-shutting-the-hell-up.


Yep. I mean it wouldn't even bother me as much if it weren't so blatant.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Hate it when it gets to the point where I'm outside looking in on myself trying to get a word in edgewise and failing miserably.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Hah this reminds me of what happened to me. Maybe they have SA.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Ugh, this happens to me all the time!!! It's like people are purposefully ignoring us.


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

At least you tried. 

They're the ones with the problem, not you. So at least you can say you tried. You have to meet 50/50.. You joined in and they ignored you.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah feel like a complete moron when this happens. It makes me feel like whatever I said was stupid and wrong.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I would avoid them.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

I get this a lot but I've always wondered if I just don't have 'natural timing' when in a group conversation. It seems most people know whose turn it is to say something and I mess up that sequence. It does annoy me when I really have something to say but normally I'm quite happy to listen to other people talk when I'm in a group. What's really annoying though is when I can't get a word in edgeways and then some members of the group turn to me and ask why I'm being so quiet!


----------



## brody0249 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well,I got the same, sometimes I listen to what they say and then,I'm so confused,because their topic is the thing that I 99% don't know,so that I just playing my bloody phone,pretend I'm doing something....Nobody hear what I say,'cause they doesn't care,and then I do the same thing,ignore them,so I barely no friends at school.I'm invisible
I think you should change your mindset like me,just don't give a what about them,they don't like you,so you don't to care about what they said what they do,just go to find another one who want talk to you,*There are billions of people on Earth,*it must be someone wanna talk to you*...
*


----------



## TheSandlot (Oct 4, 2012)

Some people don't like group conversations and tend to not address outside commentary. It's a culture or upbringing that usually effects whether people like group convos or not.

Try starting a conversation with a person in that group. That usually gets the ball rolling.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

It happens to me often, however although I dislike it, it's not as worse as it was before.
Before I wasn't even allowed to listen to the conversations. They would tell me to go away off because they didn't want me there.

Even my parents do it to some degree, when I ask or tell my mother something, my dad sometimes ask her or tells her something without letting me finish. Instead of answering to me first she answers to him. If I don't ask or tell the same thing again, I get forgotten.


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

This happens to me all the time my whole life. If I listen in or try to join a conversation it's always been 'mind your own business' or, 'no ones talking to you'. But at the same time if I just stand there thinking no one wants to hear me or I just don't care about what they're talking about you get the stupid sarcastic comments like 'you just never stop taking' or calling me antisocial or quiet.


----------

